# Dragon Harald Fairhair



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't find the poster who led me to this Viking ship site but they did not offer up this link that I hought was an impressive task, building a Viking ship. It is a bit more than any of us might endeavor but if your like me I would loved to have been part of this build.

Dragon Harald Fairhair

I now know it was *OldMarine* that did the original post, Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I've watched several videos from that build (what they have provided) over the last year or so and I do have to say, it's fairly impressive. What's also impressive is thinking about how it must've been done before some of the "modern" tools that they were using were available.

Good stuff.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a very cool find. It's always neat to see modern attempts to recreate the accomplishments of the ancient world.

On a totally unrelated note, that is one impressive beard you've got.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

The beard took control of my face last year and shortly after Christmas I managed to fool it into going to the barbar telling it we were going to a beer tasting store. Once we were seated and the apron put on it was doomed.

It is a bit more tame nowadays, mostly due to a negotiated agreement brokered by my wife. 
I feed it beer and don't ask why it hides skittles, among other things, inside.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*JAGWAH*, excellent response.

And, on another note, I plan on building something soon that is not nearly as Herculean an endeavor, but of similar cool factor. I think all of us should at least build one completely ridiculous project in our lives.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

do we tell them how to wear there hair…no…...i think the beard issue should be our own, i saw it all out there and crazy…yea…maybe you should tie it into braids…with colored wooden bows or something…that ship is so cool, i would love to be involved with that build…and then be on her when she sails….arrrrrrrrr matey…


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Doss, I got to build a fun item years ago for an architect.

I was called to his office and given plans for a huge house. The elevation views showed an attached waterwheel, which I was to build. I was given no other detail or dimension drawings. All I knew was this bad boy was to be 13' in diameter.

I thought cool, and accepted the task. Later as I was headed home I bought some gas. While pumping the gas I happened to look up and saw a sign that said, 12' clearence. Crap, I then realized how big this puppy was and I didn't have room on my shop floor.

Long story short, the project was cool, the build challenging and the results terrific. I would love to start another similarly challenging project. That's why this ship struck a chord with me.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

GRIZZ, They are looking for a crew to sail her.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wow bob, if it were not for a bad back, i would be up for it, arrrrrrrrrrr…grow my hair long again, get the beard back, grab my sword, and off i go, to norway….....you should do it, go down in style…that is so cool…wish i could


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

run for your life… the northmen are coming!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

that wheel is really great bob, i think doss is right, we should all build something on the really cool scale, ive thought many times of doing an old sail ship, but this viking boat really strikes a cord…i know im making myself a really cool piece of furniture this fall and winter, i think its going to be my own secretary type desk, made of walnut and pecan, loaded with inlays and all kinds of things that i like, lots of nature…probably bears and trees, and who knows , im going to start the design next week…wish me luck


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Luck,GRIZZ!

Another post talks of irrational fear of a tool. Sometimes we can have an irrational fear of a project. Either way it can be a good thing. If we don't do things out of our comfort zone we can't learn and grow as craftsmen.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i just watched the video, my gosh what a build, things like this getting me so siked, , but were to late bob, they said the boat was going to be launched in june of this year…wow what a ship, there is no way i would have been one of the builders and not sailed with her…that is wood working in its finest…truly


----------



## BMartin9000 (Aug 22, 2012)

I love the idea of recreating a viking ship. Now lets get another pyramid in the middle of the Arizona desert!


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

GRIZZ, this was the initial launch last June. Dragon Launch

The actual sea journey is yet to happen. There's still time to polish your helmet. OK that's sounds wrong, sorry.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't find the poster who led me to this Viking ship site

I believe this was OldMarine's original posting about this ship.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Viking ship crew wanted… BYOA (bring your own axe) :^)

Wondering if they got Hagar to skipper the maiden voyage???


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't find the poster who led me to this Viking ship site

I believe this was OldMarine's original posting about this ship.

Guilty as charged.

They are currently learning how to sail the ship since no one living has experience sailing a viking ship of this size. Current plans call for voyages sometime in 2013 at which time the Dragon head will be attached to the bow.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the greatpost OldMarine. 2013 you say, well then there's still time.


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the greatpost OldMarine. 2013 you say, well then there's still time.

My pleasure.

My wife and I are planning a trip to Wales next year when she retires. I'm trying to convince her a side trip to Norway is in order. Just to be one of the 100 oarsmen would be a dream come true.

At a hundred and fourteen feet of crafted oak, twenty-seven feet on the beam, displacing seventy tons, and with a thirty-two hundred square foot sail of pure silk, this magnificent ship will indeed be worthy of a king.

I just want to see it if nothing else.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*JAGWAH* My gg….......gg-grandpas used to build and sail those ;-)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i think we should all apply to be oarsmen and as for me i know i would probably stroke out after about 5 minutes of oaring, but what a way to go huh…...lol…..what a ship, ive watched the build video several times already…that would be a dream come true to be involved in something like that, i think ive carried on enough about this today…i might have to change my depends…lol…..


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

This is so inspiring! I sent it to my family members and I think my family should volunteer as a group in respect to our Viking heritage. My grandpa was a boat builder in Sweden, but I don't think he ever tackled anything like this.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

GRIZZ thanks for saying you watched it several times. My wife has teased me for having watched well over a dozen times and sevral of the other clips. There's a lot of info looking about the scene presented.


----------

